# Oberfranken.....



## specter (14. März 2003)

Hey, was ist denn los mit den Oberfranken??
Immer hört man nur von den Nürnbergern und Erlangenern was !
Hängt doch mal was von ganz "oben" rein - Tourentips, etc.
Bin schon gespannt !!

Gruß specter
P.S. 
ich komme aus Altenkunstadt (ist genau zwischen Bamberg und Bayreuth). Auch hier kann man ausgezeichnet biken. Außerdem läuft bei mir in der Umgebung wahrscheinlich der schönste "Mittelgebirgsmarathon" ab - Trieb bei Lichtenfels. Absolute Spitze - heuer am 24.8.03 !! Da müsst ihr hin !


----------



## nurichdarf (23. März 2003)

Wenn man sich öfters durch euren Schlamm beim Marathon in Trieb gequält hat will man dort nicht wirklich biken   Oder doch ...... Es war auch manchmal brutal heiss  

Ansonsten schönen Gruss nach Lichtenfels und Trieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juli 2004)

servus!   

ich wollte eigentlich auch in trieb mitfahren, kann aber die startgebühr leider nicht mehr finanzieren... ich depp    naja... was soll's   

um auf den punkt zu kommen - meiner meinung nach ist oberfranken etwas ausgestorben finde ich ... es finden sich kaum leute mit denen man biken gehen kann.. wenigstens habe ich hier in bayreuth noch keine cc o. tourenbiker im internet getroffen... um mit denen mal ne runde zu drehen...

nichts das ich was gegen andere bike-arten hab    : 

aber hier tummeln sich nur die downhiller und dirter und allerhand streeter und so zeugs... und mit denen kamma ja als cc & tourenbiker nix anfangen...

also - würd mich freuen.. wenn in bt und umgebung mal wieder bisserl mehr im tourenbereihc laufen würde...


mfg benni


----------



## svenomatik (10. Juli 2004)

hallo,

wo sind in trieb die strecken? sin des geile trails???

Kennt ihr sonst noch trails, parks, etc. in lichtenfels, michlaa, etc...

mfg sven

p:s: bin aus neuensee, bei michlaa (nur so zur info#)


----------



## sungirl (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt auch in Bth einige Tourenbiker mit Mountainbikes,
ich habe letzten Samstag eine schöne Tour von Weidenberg aus über Muckenreuth zum Bayreuther Haus, Babilon, Immenreuth, Tauritzmühle, Bocksleite und zurück nach Weidenberg gemacht: 51 km

Der ADFC Bth hatte am Sonntag eine schwere Tour von 94 km von Bth zum Kordigast bei Weismain (über den Görauer Anger), für den Anstieg zum Kordigast waren die Moutainbikes am besten geeignet.
Desweiteren bietet der ADFC Mittwochsabends-Feierabendtouren an, die schwere Tour ist ca. 30 km lang und recht hügelig in der Umgebung von Bth,
da ist ein/e Mountainbiker/in häufig im Vorteil.
Am kommenden Sonntag ist vom ADFC eine schwere Tagestour ins Fichtelgebirge zum Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf,
Info unter www.adfc-bayreuth.de

Viele Grüße
Sonja


----------



## xSteveOx (14. Juli 2004)

svenomatik schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> wo sind in trieb die strecken? sin des geile trails???
> 
> ...



parks wirste in unserm drecksloch net finden , aber wir müssen in den ferien auf jeden fall ma nach rödental , da solls ne geile dirtstrecke und donhill geben !


----------



## Bigribiker (14. Juli 2004)

hi ihr
sicher gibts auch bei uns Mtbler...wenn ich manchmal morgens erst heim ins Fichtelgebirge fahre, dann begegnet mir auch hin oder wieder die eine oder andere Mtblerin auf dem Weg zum Brötchenholen, aber ich denke du hättest keinen neuen Block anfangen müssen, sondern hättest auch einfach bei Bayreuther Mountainbiker reinschreiben können - aber is auch egal. 
Ich würd auch Mtb-Touren mitfahren, muss aber mein multifunktionales Bike erst wieder herrichten 
...und ich freu mich schon, wenn der ADFC in meine heimischen Gefilde kommt! Vielleicht stell ich mich dann irgendwo an den Ochsenkopf und wink oder so 
wo genau is Rödental???

MFG, carsten


----------



## xSteveOx (14. Juli 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> hi ihr
> sicher gibts auch bei uns Mtbler...wenn ich manchmal morgens erst heim ins Fichtelgebirge fahre, dann begegnet mir auch hin oder wieder die eine oder andere Mtblerin auf dem Weg zum Brötchenholen, aber ich denke du hättest keinen neuen Block anfangen müssen, sondern hättest auch einfach bei Bayreuther Mountainbiker reinschreiben können - aber is auch egal.
> Ich würd auch Mtb-Touren mitfahren, muss aber mein multifunktionales Bike erst wieder herrichten
> ...und ich freu mich schon, wenn der ADFC in meine heimischen Gefilde kommt! Vielleicht stell ich mich dann irgendwo an den Ochsenkopf und wink oder so
> ...



bei coburg , geh mal auf www.schlickjumper.de da isses beschrieben


----------



## neco (13. August 2004)

Rödental???

Ich wohe 7 km von Rödental entfernt, wo zum Teufel gibts da eine Downhillstrecke?
bei schlickjumper.de findet man nichts!


----------



## cubey (13. August 2004)

Treffen wir uns halt mal in der Mitte


----------



## FatAlbert (13. August 2004)

Kennt ihr diese Tourentipps?
http://www.radfahrenin.de/mtb/bayern/franken/frankenwald/index.html
(oben auswählen: leicht-mittel-schwer)

Die Touren sind systematisch ausgeschildert, trotzdem sollte man eine Karte mitnehmen.

FatAlbert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specter (14. August 2004)

@AcidRider
du hast recht, 25 Euronen sind für einen Schüler schon ganz schön happig, wenn du icht gerade Chancen auf die vorderen Plätze hast!
Das Problem, dass sich niemand zum Biken findet haben wir, ca. 10 Biker, so gelöst:
wir fahren jeden Mittwoch, ob es regnet oder 35° hat, eine Tour. Ob jetzt nur zwei kommen oder 10 Leute mitfahren, ist dabei völlig egal. Dabei übernehmen immer im Wechsel zwei "Guides" telweise mit GPS, die Führung. Dabei fahren wir immer zwischen 50 und 70 km mit 700 bis 1200 Höhenmeter. Danach geht es "immer" zur Einkehr und es wird was getrunken und ab und zu auch gegrillt. Es muss nur jemand den Anfang machen und sich traunen etwas zu organisieren. Gut, wir haben den Vorteil, dass viele bei uns auf der Arbeit biken. Aber auch nach der Schule ist sowas möglich.
Die Strecken hier in Altenkunstadt - genau Mitte zwischen Bamberg und Bayreuth - sind sehr vielfälltig. Supertrails, wenn man weiß wo sie sind, knifflige Downhills und steile Uphills.

@sungirl
der Kordigast ist mein Hausberg. Sieht so unscheinbar aus, hat es aber in sich. Viele Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten von leicht (Hauptschotterstraße) bis trailmäßig über steile Waldpfade !


----------



## maggus12345 (14. August 2004)

also an den kniffligen abfahrten wäre ich sehr interessiert. uphill hasse ich, aber mei, des gehört ja irgendwie auch dazu  

greets

markus


----------



## specter (14. August 2004)

Hallo FatAlbert,
klar kenne ich die Touren. Bin auch deiner Meinung, dass eine Karte trotz top ausgeschilderter Touren notwendig ist. Letztes Jahr bin ich mit einem Kumpel und irgendein Depp hat ein paar Wegweiser entfernt oder rumgedreht. Da war es natürlich unmöglich, den richtigen Weg zu fahren !!
Aber dennoch, absolute Supertouren, muss man gefahren sein - auch die zur Radspitze rauf - top !!

Gruß aus Altenkunstadt !!





			
				FatAlbert schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr diese Tourentipps?
> http://www.radfahrenin.de/mtb/bayern/franken/frankenwald/index.html
> (oben auswählen: leicht-mittel-schwer)
> 
> ...


----------



## neco (16. August 2004)

wo ist denn nun die Downhillstrecke in Rödental???


----------



## mabi (16. August 2004)

Hallo 
hab mal im Forum bei Suchen "bamberg" eingegeben , und war erstaunt wie viele hits dabei rauskammen   
wohne in Scheßlitz , das liegt genau an der Grenze zur Fänkischen ( die Altenkundstadter , Coburger und Bayreuther kennen das bestimmt ). Bin auch der Meinung das die Gegend hier eigentlich ideal zum cc-biken ist , schöne berge , geile trails und verdammt billige Brotzeiten   ( wo kriegste sonst in Deutschland für 1,50- ein Seidla Bier   )
würd mich mal Freuen hier übers Forum ne tour mit "echten" oberfränkischen Bikern auszumachen. Also bitte mal melden


----------



## munchin Monster (17. August 2004)

würde gerne mitfahren - als echter oberfrange hald   

bin aber als schüler relativ unflexibel... d.h. ich komm nur mit dem rad in n anderes kaff - und da is meine reichweite auch begrenzt   


also kommt drauf an wo die tour lang geht...


- benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenomatik (18. August 2004)

hi, ich komm aus neuensee (bei michelau)

wo giebtsn gscheite abfahrten???

sagt ma bescheid, wann ihr ma a weng dh fahrt!

mfg
sven

P.S. wie alt seid ihr


----------



## SpeedyR (19. August 2004)

Also für ne TOUr wär ich auch dabei..!
Zum dh.hmmm,Also in rödental fällt mir momentan nur die geile ICE baustelle auf höhe von dörfles ein...Muss mich da ma erkundigen,wenns nimma so schlammig ist.von weiten ises nur noch STeIl!!ma guckn...
Letztes we war ich spasshalber aufm Kloster Banz mitm downhiller (meine 6ti musste eingebremst werden)-fazit:schnelle schotterwege,lässt sich saugut fahren,n paar kleine drops etc kämen gut aber bauen ist ja bei uns wie fast alles irgendwie "illegal" *g*..ach ja.Das nächste mal nur mit Dainese....:






Ps: hab noch ne woche Urlaub..also sagt nu bescheid..Wollte evtl We bikepark..Winterberg oda Geisskopf....


----------



## Grave-Digger (19. Juli 2006)

Servus 

Komm aus Weilersbach (zwischen Forchheim und Ebermannstadt falls es einen was sagt)   Wo gibts in meiner nähe DH & Fr  Strecken ? Bin noch einigermaßen flexibel (auto)


----------



## jola (22. Juli 2006)

Grave-Digger schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> Komm aus Weilersbach (zwischen Forchheim und Ebermannstadt falls es einen was sagt)   Wo gibts in meiner nähe DH & Fr  Strecken ? Bin noch einigermaßen flexibel (auto)



Na dann hast du es doch nach Hetzles nicht allzuweit. Dort gibt es einige Abfahrten (Richtung Gaiganz bzw. Richtung Effeltrich runter) die für dich interessant sein könnten.


----------



## kantiran (22. Juli 2006)

Hi, 
bin aus Ebersdorf bei Coburg. Richtung Lif und Staffelstein gibts schon etliche wirklich schöne Strecken für Touren/ CC.
Stimmt allerdings das man nicht sooo viele Leute in dem Bereich trifft (oder nur übersieht?)


----------



## Crash Zero (28. Juli 2006)

Servus,
ich bin zwar im Herbst erst wieder in der Fränkischen, aber immer auf der Suche nach ein paar Freeride-Strecken. Haltet mich halt mal auf dem laufenden wenn Ihr was neues findet.


----------



## Apeman (25. Februar 2011)

*fredausgrab*

bin auf der suche nach dh/fr trails in der nähe von forchheim-ebs-weilersbach...
kann mir wer ein paar tips geben?
gerne auch per pn!

erlangen, hetzles, schmausenbuck sind schon bekannt. gerne was richtung oberfranken.

p.s. osternohe und ochsenkopf sind auch bekannt!


----------



## Booder (26. Februar 2011)

Hi 
Ich komme aus Breitengüßbach und ich liebe geile Trail abfahrten auch mit coolen Sprüngen  aber die Mühe mit Uphill mach ich mir schon. 
wir sind eine kleine Gruppe aus Bamberg und 10km umkreis und Fahren fast jedes Wochende teils CC aber auch Enduro.  Und wenn man ein etwas schaut findet man schon coole Trails in Bamberg und Umgebung.

Booder


----------



## Apeman (26. Februar 2011)

okay, 
suche aber 





> dh/fr trails


----------



## bikeracer (4. März 2011)

He Leute was wollt Ihr denn, hier in der "Fränkischen" lässt sich doch top biken geile Downhills und knackige Uphills , wer interessiert ist , führe morgen 5.3.2011 eine privat geführte Tour durch mit schönen Abfahrten (Trails) und knackigen Anstiegen.Weitere Info's 
nachzuschauen unter "Fahrgemeinschaften" Termine. 
VG bikeracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (24. März 2011)

ich komm selbst aus bayreuth und find hier is echt tote hose, n paar verienzelte vom team icehouse die zum teil sich ziemlich wichtig fühlen und sonst is hier sense, wie siehts auch is hier noch wer aus bayreuth aktiv?


----------



## TheMicha (24. März 2011)

Bin aktiv in BT und mir fällt auch auf das man hier sehr wenig Mountainbiker auf dem Trails antrifft. Bin derzeit aufm Enduro unterwegs...

Allerdings bin ich auch im Icehouse unterwegs und kann deine Aussage nicht bestätigen Ole. Keine Ahnung wen du da mal auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt hast!?


----------



## ole88 (24. März 2011)

ja da war ma was und fand das etwas hochnässig ala wir vom icehouse sind besser als andre, aber ok andre sache, ja du siehst es selbst is wie gesagt tote hose,wie is das eigentlich bei euch hab mir ma gestern aus interesse mal eure hp angeschaut und hab gsehn bei euch is ja immer helmpflicht oder? will etz ka diskussion über pro und contra lostreten aber kann man auch ohne bei euch mitfahren oder wie is das so allgemein bei euch?

wo fährst du so rum?


----------



## TheMicha (24. März 2011)

Da ich noch relativ neu (ca. 1,5 Jahre) in BT bin kenne ich noch nicht alle Trails. Wenn direkt in BT, bin ich viel am Buchstein, Sandgrube und Siegesturm unterwegs. Interessanter wirds allerdings Richtung Fichtelgebirge.

Bei uns herrscht Helmpflicht und das ist auch gut so! Ohne Helm würde ich - egal mit wem - keine Trails fahren. Mir selbst hat das Teil schon des Öfternen die Birne gerettet und da bin ich schwer froh darum. Der Sinn ist mMn. außer Frage gestellt.


----------



## ole88 (24. März 2011)

da ich n hardtail fahre weiß ich nich ob ich da alle trails machen kann an der sandgrube z.b.
fahr oft am buchstein vorbei wenn ich übern sophienberg komm. 
jaein ich bin scho am überlegen ob ich mir ein hole, aber jut.
wieso fichtelgebirge? bin eher einer der am anfang nen knackigen aufstieg in kauf nimmt um dann später nur bergab zu haben wie siehts denn da richtung fichtelg. aus? kenn da wenige touren


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. März 2011)

Fichtelgebirge is supi zum MTB fahren Waldstein/Schneeberg/Ochsenkopf
gibts feine Trails und schöne Auffahrten. Bin da im Sommer fast jedes Wochenende unterwegs. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Steevens91 (28. März 2011)

Hey Jungs,

ich werd im September nach BT ziehn um dort zu studiern.  
Wie stehts, gibts da auch nette Trails die man von BT direkt aus anfahren kann? Also ohne Auto-Anfahrt? Weil Vierrädriges Gefährt werd ich mir keins leisten können..
Was würdet ihr als perfektes Rad für die Trails dort bezeichnen? 

Und gibts Biker aus BT die regelmäßig mitm Auto + DH'er drin in Richtung Ochsenkopf unterwegs sind?

MFG


----------



## ole88 (28. März 2011)

ich bin etz öfters mal am siegesturm unterwegs und gibt scho paar gute trails dort, nur irgendwie wurden wohl wege verändert, die ich als kind/jugendlicher kannte existieren irgendwie nich mehr.
es gibt sicher gute touren rund um bt. Buchstein is auch recht geil, bayreuth is halt einfach bergab bergauf immer.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Fichtelgebirge is supi zum MTB fahren Waldstein/Schneeberg/Ochsenkopf
> gibts feine Trails und schöne Auffahrten. Bin da im Sommer fast jedes Wochenende unterwegs. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!



Es gibt keine schönen Auffahrten...das liegt allein schon in der Natuer der Sache

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (29. März 2011)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> ich werd im September nach BT ziehn um dort zu studiern.
> Wie stehts, gibts da auch nette Trails die man von BT direkt aus anfahren kann? Also ohne Auto-Anfahrt? Weil Vierrädriges Gefährt werd ich mir keins leisten können..
> ...



Ich sag nur Federwech is immer gut! 

Zum Ochsenkopf kannst auch hinstrampeln. Is ne schöne Tour.

In 5 min bist im Gelände, weil so gross is BT net.


----------



## folienmaster (29. März 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich komm selbst aus bayreuth und find hier is echt tote hose, n paar verienzelte vom team icehouse die zum teil sich ziemlich wichtig fühlen und sonst is hier sense, wie siehts auch is hier noch wer aus bayreuth aktiv?



Servus ole88

wenns in BT keinen findest. Kannst ja was mit den Ku, BA, Tir usw. ausmachen. Sind ja alle nicht so weit weg. 

Ansonsten must halt bei mir mal anfragen.


----------



## ole88 (29. März 2011)

war heut am siegesturm zuerst und hab denn markgrafen weg wieder gefunden, leider ist der ziemlich zugewachsen mit den jahren aber ziemlich geil verwurzelt nur mitm nem hardtail is es echt scho lustig zu fahren. danach noch zum buchstein und drüber weg zum sophienberg, also man kann scho n paar km fressen wenn man will. 

ach bamberg und tirschenreuth alles so komische richtungen^^
wo bist du weng unterwegs folie?


----------



## folienmaster (29. März 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> war heut am siegesturm zuerst und hab denn markgrafen weg wieder gefunden, leider ist der ziemlich zugewachsen mit den jahren aber ziemlich geil verwurzelt nur mitm nem hardtail is es echt scho lustig zu fahren. danach noch zum buchstein und drüber weg zum sophienberg, also man kann scho n paar km fressen wenn man will.
> 
> ach bamberg und tirschenreuth alles so komische richtungen^^
> wo bist du weng unterwegs folie?



Siegesturm fahr ich  selten. Bin eher Rödensdorf bis zum Buchstein unterwegs. Dort schau ich ob jemand Trial fährt. Ah weng zuguggen.

Ich fahr eigentlich alles gern, ob mein HT, Fully oder RR.


----------



## ole88 (29. März 2011)

ja nur direkt am buchstein über die felsen tu ich mir nich an dafür is mei bike nich gemacht^^
aber ansonsten fahr ich scho alles weng


----------



## geländesportler (31. März 2011)

@ stevens91 komme aus KU, aber wenn du Ochsenkopf oder so fahren willst ist es ab Bindlach > Himmelsleiter > Ochsenkopf eigentlich kein Problem und dann abwärts dann fränkischer Gebirgsweg sehr zu empfehlen.

Wie sieht es überhaupt am Ochsenkopf aus noch viele Bäume im Weg oder sogar noch Schneereste???


Finde schon das man in unseren Gefilde viel fahren kann, sei es jetzt Frankenwald Stadtsteinach und so oder Fränkische Schweiz oder eben Ochsenkopf. Um KU rum gibt es auch viele Trails so dass es einem nie langweilig wird. Man muss nur wissen wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (31. März 2011)

geländesportler schrieb:


> @ stevens91 komme aus KU, aber wenn du Ochsenkopf oder so fahren willst ist es ab Bindlach > Himmelsleiter > Ochsenkopf eigentlich kein Problem und dann abwärts dann fränkischer Gebirgsweg sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Wie sieht es überhaupt am Ochsenkopf aus noch viele Bäume im Weg oder sogar noch Schneereste???
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch! 

Man kann doch mal die Nachbarn besuchen. Bis dato hat mich noch 
keiner Gebissen! 

Muessten ma mal die Gebirgler fragen ob scho Schneefrei is.


----------



## ole88 (31. März 2011)

also ochsenkopf wird wohl kaum schnee liegen sin ja nich im hochgebirge


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es gibt keine schönen Auffahrten
> G.



kommt drauf an, mit den Minion ST isses nimmer so schön aufwärts


----------



## Fabse86 (1. April 2011)

Servus,

ich wohne an Wochentagen in Kemnath/Kulmain, jaja nicht Oberfranken. Aber gibts jemanden der unter der Woche auch mal paar Touren im Fichtel macht, an den ich mich mal dranhängen könnte? Allein find ich keine gescheiten Strecken.


----------



## ecols (1. April 2011)

Am OK liegt stellenweise sehr wohl noch Schnee.. Die Loipen sind noch nicht abgetaut. Ab Mitte April wird wohl alles aufgeräumt und erledigt sein, was nicht heißt, dass es jetzt nicht schon auch Spaß macht. 

folie:

Am BS wirds dieses Jahr trialmäßig ruhiger werden. Dafür fullytechnisch wilder.

Für CC Ausfahrten empfehle ich die Afterworkrunden des DAV oder die Trainingsausfahrten der BikeSportBühne.


----------



## ole88 (1. April 2011)

wer ist denn eigentlich vom team icehouse die am buchstein etc. fahren hier aktiv?


----------



## Michunddich (1. April 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> folie:
> 
> Am BS wirds dieses Jahr trialmäßig ruhiger werden. Dafür fullytechnisch wilder.



Richtig! Ich bin der letzte verbliebene Trialer in Bayreuth. Es ist wohl allein meine Aufgabe für Trial- unruhe zu sorgen. Nicht dass Trial  in Bayreuth noch ausstirbt.


----------



## folienmaster (1. April 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Am OK liegt stellenweise sehr wohl noch Schnee.. Die Loipen sind noch nicht abgetaut. Ab Mitte April wird wohl alles aufgeräumt und erledigt sein, was nicht heißt, dass es jetzt nicht schon auch Spaß macht.
> 
> folie:
> 
> ...



Was heist da Fullytechnisch? Wenn ich mein E-Riegel mampf huepft da 

meist der Ray rum.  Ansonsten tut sich da net viel. Oder bin ich da zu 

falschen Zeit oben?

Die Afterworkrunden sind sehr gut. So trainingsfahrten sind nix für alte, 

dicke Männer!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2011)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Ansonsten tut sich da net viel. Oder bin ich da zu
> 
> falschen Zeit oben?



Naja du darfst die Leute mit den langen Schwertern net vergessen. Glaub die sind minmdestens auch so oft dorten wie Radler.

G.


----------



## folienmaster (2. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja du darfst die Leute mit den langen Schwertern net vergessen. Glaub die sind minmdestens auch so oft dorten wie Radler.
> 
> G.



Ah die Herren und Frauen der Ringe! 

Habe ich ganz vergessen oder verdrängt! 

Der LB Jörg hat nicht zufällig eine Rohloff drin und ist vor ein paar Wochen rumgespringt am Buchstein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loods (5. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

wohn grad mal für 2 Monate wieder in Bayreuth und wollte die Gegend ordentlich auskundschaften.
Bisher habe ich auch schöne enge XC-Trails am Siegesturm und Buchstein gefunden. Jedoch vermisse ich so ein bisschen die knackigen Abfahrten, die gerne auch was Freeride-lastiger ausfallen dürfen.
Werde zwar auch bald mal den Ochsenkopf besuchen gehen sobald der Lift aufmacht, aber gibts nicht auch irgendwelche tollen Spots in Bayreuth? Hinweise gerne natürlich auch per PM 

Vielen Dank an euch und nen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es gibt keine schönen Auffahrten...das liegt allein schon in der Natuer der Sache



   
ach am waldstein zum bärenfang hoch das is doch mal ne seeeehr schöne auffahrt


----------



## sepalot (5. April 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ach am waldstein zum bärenfang hoch das is doch mal ne seeeehr schöne auffahrt


 
da kommt man doch oben zwangsläufig mit einem grinsen im gesicht an


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> da kommt man doch oben zwangsläufig mit einem grinsen im gesicht an



spätestens wenn es danach übern Teufelstisch in Biergarten geht 
nimmer lang.... nimmer lang....


----------



## sepalot (6. April 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> spätestens wenn es danach übern Teufelstisch in Biergarten geht
> nimmer lang.... nimmer lang....


 
... und den Tiefenweg voll runter 

wird scho wieder


----------

